# LT2180 are Here



## amicks

The new LT2180's are here as well as the new LT2138. The LT2138 is the same tractor as the 2166 except with a 38" deck instead of the 42" which came on the 2166. Same 16hp Single cylinder Kohler Engine. New Price $2399.95 which gives you a Powershaft drive tractor at a bargin. The LT2180 has a new 18hp Vanguard Twin Cylinder ( smoother than smooth) ENGINE WITH THE 42" deck at a price we're selling at $2599.95. Some prices may be different in different markets. As I have found my local LOWES store to be higher priced than what Cub has told me to sell for. Who Knows, I'm sure they'll come down to our prices before long.


----------



## jodyand

Thats great amicks i hope you sell a lot of them.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## ducati996

Amicks,
What can you tell me regarding the GT 2500 series, do they retain the cast tranny?
Does the 3000 series as a whole retain the cast tranny? is the 3235 now a 11 guage chassis, instead of 9 ? does it have the diff. locking rear? are those list prices correct? the web site is all over the place, and it shouldnt be !!
It takes a few second to correct, not weeks....of course your not at fault...but somebody has to kick them in the arse, it might as be you?

Thanks in advance...

Ducati


----------



## amicks

ducati996, Yes the 2500 series still has the Cast Iron Transmission as well as the 3000 Series. As far as the gauge of the frame, I don't know if they are making changes there or not, I wasn't told that they were. The prices on Cub's Website are list prices and are not what your local dealer probably charges. The 3235 tractor has a locking differiential, however the new 5000 series tractor with a 25hp Kohler and 60" deck for $7500.00 will make the sales of the 3235 go down. The 5000 series will have three point hitch std. as well as rear PTO for bush hog's etc. The deal in the 3000 series is the 3204 which comes with power steering and hydraulic lift and of course the cast iron tranny with 48"deck for under $5000.00 or add a few dollars for the 54" deck.
:band:


----------



## ducati996

Thanks Amicks,

It was the web site that created more questions than answers...
They have the 3235 listed with 11 guage !! but i dont think they would do that(big mistake if they did), and its a typo...it just takes time a long time to correct a typo...
Actually Cubs list price are better than anybody elses selling price !! no complaints there !! 

Thanks for the update!

Ducati996


----------



## nyoder

Amicks,
What can you tell us about the transmission in the new 2180--how does it differ from the 2166??

Thanks,
Nyoder


----------



## jodyand

nyoder
First off let me say Welcome to tractorforum :friends: from what amicks told me is they are the same LT as the 2166 the only different is the motor. Amicks will let us know for sure he has been busy at his store so it takes him a little while to answer.
Here is the link on which he posted about the 2180 and again Welcome.
Jody


2180


----------



## memmurphy

Amicks,
Thanks for the latest scoop! :thumbsup: 

Nyoder,
Let me also welcome you to the :tractorsm forum! 

Mark


----------



## nyoder

Guys,
Thanks for the welcome. The main reason I was asking about the 2180 transmission is that the Cub web site is listing it as having a 4 quart capacity; I thought the 2166's was 7, but I might just not be remembering correctly.

Does anyone know about any upcoming special offers as far as price or financing goes on the 2180?? What's it selling for right now? Is it shipping?

Thanks,
NY


----------



## nyoder

My, it's nice and quiet here, isn't it?


----------



## jodyand

Yes it is i dont know where everyone is today. 
Jody


----------



## nyoder

Maybe I'll ease back over to G-web.

I'll check here once in a while tho, in case it ever wakes up.

Have a good day! (if anyone reads this).

NY


----------



## amicks

The 2180 are in most dealers by now and the prices in our part of the country is $ 2599.00. The transmission is the same as last years and I don't know why they listed the oil capacity different.


----------



## MrWiggles2

:homereat: 

I would love to jump on a 2138. I have a Kohler 15hp on my Cub 1515 and I've put a new short block in it due to a design problem. Covered under warranty, runs great now... But the reason I bought the 1515 was due to the 2166 costing $2999. Now, the 2138 is priced a touch more than what I paid for my 1515. I couldn't have waited, but, I've got the trade bug.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome MrWiggles i have a 1525 and i should have waited a year and got it $500. cheaper but im still happy with it.
Jody


----------



## MrWiggles2

:homereat: 

Yep, I feel your pain. You didn't spend $2199 on a 1515 though. I can't believe it. I really don't care that much that they have plastic hoods now, my tractor can be purchased new for basically $1599. That is friggin unbelieveable. Why did I spend $700 more? That Kohler isn't worth $700 more. 

Now, I'd love to trade my 1515 for a 2138. Guess what its worth? Including the bagger, I'd be lucky to get $1500. When you can buy a new one for $1599 or even less at Lowes... unbelieveable.

2 Years ago I was told about Cubs resale value. Then the P***ing match with JD, now, anyone with a premium tractor has something that's worth a lot less.


----------



## johndeere

Why go with the 2138 when you could have the 2180 for $151.00 more?I bought a 2166 last year $2699.00 but if I would have waited I could have had a 2180 for $100.00 less.I do not care about the money.But the twin cylinder Vangard would have been nice.I wonder what it would take to trade a 2166 with 44 hours on it?I am probably better off not to know.Glad I like it but will seem loader and far from smooth now.Anyway the 2138 is really a 2166 with a 38'' deck rather then a 42''.


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Why go with the 2138 when you could have the 2180 for $151.00 more?I bought a 2166 last year $2699.00 but if I would have waited I could have had a 2180 for $100.00 less.I do not care about the money.But the twin cylinder Vangard would have been nice.I wonder what it would take to trade a 2166 with 44 hours on it?I am probably better off not to know.Glad I like it but will seem loader and far from smooth now.Anyway the 2138 is really a 2166 with a 38'' deck rather then a 42''. *


I've heard the BS Vangard is a good motor. Pardon my ignorance of CC's, but what motor is in the 2166?


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I've heard the BS Vangard is a good motor. Pardon my ignorance of CC's, but what motor is in the 2166? *



It has the 16 HP Kohler single 
Jody


----------



## johndeere

I like the Kohler but it is not exactly smooth or quite.But I here the Vangaurd is quiter and being a twin it would be smooth.I thought about calling the local Cub dealer to see how I could trade.But im sure I would take a real beating.Besides after buying a John Deere LX277 in November.My wife would have me sleeping in the dog house.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I like the Kohler but it is not exactly smooth or quite.But I here the Vangaurd is quiter and being a twin it would be smooth.I thought about calling the local Cub dealer to see how I could trade.But im sure I would take a real beating.Besides after buying a John Deere LX277 in November.My wife would have me sleeping in the dog house. *



Hey JD,

How about this one, trade them both in and get a Cub 5000 series !! 

Duc


----------



## johndeere

But then I would not have a 90'' mowing width.Plus im just a two of every thing kind of a guy.I have two or three of every thing it seems like.Except wifes just one of them.


----------



## MrWiggles2

:homereat: 

From the sounds of it (on the other forum) she pretty much put you in your place.

I plan on trading my 1515. I just have to secretly launder money into my "special" savings account. Since my wife does the bills, it will be difficult, but she'll never realize if there is a new machine in the garage. Only if I brought home a 3204 would she notice, because that wouldn't fit.

"If you can't convince 'em, confuse 'em".


----------



## MrWiggles2

:homereat: 

JD- My dealer doesn't think the Vanguard is a better motor. When I asked if a left over 2166 would be cheaper, they said they didn't think so, because the Kohler is a premium motor. 

They referred to the 2180 as having a Briggs motor, implying it wasn't as good as the Kohler (at least that is how I took it). 

I've never heard anything bad about the Vanguard. I seem to recall that motor being in quite a few Deere's, the LT160 if I'm not mistaken. I have a Briggs L-Head in my Troy-Bilt Pony, its bulletproof.


----------



## johndeere

With only 45 hours on the 2166 I will have to stick with it.I do the bills but she would know if I traded for a 2180.Because she runs the 2166.If the 2180 is as smooth and quite as they say.She would notice the differance im sure.Plus they went and put Heavy duty this and Power Shaft that and cyclone or tornado or something on the deck.She would see there cheezy stickers they added for 04.


----------



## jodyand

The Vanguard is a premium motor at my old job we had a 16 HP Vanguard on a gen it ran at full load every time we used it which was alot. We use it on a 220 vulcanizer used to cook conveyor belting. It was bought new 1995 and they are still using it today and it isn't pamper. Would i buy one you better believe it they are made by Diashiatsu (not spell right) i think but they are a premium motor.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *they are made by Diashiatsu (not spell right) i think but they are a premium motor.
> Jody *


Well, I don;t know the real way to spell it so I will not say anything.  

My dad and I rebuilt a small single cyl Diahotsu [??? maybe?]It was in a small 3wheel truck he had.[kinda like one of the little cushman mall police type trucks, but older] REAL well built. Been into a lot of BS's, and Thuc's and this motor was worlds better looking in quilty. I would buy one in a min.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I don't much about them. I have used a lot of rental equipment that had honda engines. Honda seems to be the engine of choice for rental industry and that is saying a lot.

I don't know how to post a poll. But it look like a "what is your favorite engine?" poll is in order

turtle turtle turtle turtle turtle turtle


----------



## Neil_nassau

We're a Cub dealer in Florida.........sold alot of shaft drive 2000 series. Since basic difference is engine........a knowledgable dealer can repower any of the single cylinder shaft drive machines to a twin when the time comes.

The Japanese manufactured twin Vanguard is an excellent engine. We expect to sell alot of the 2180's. We're also glad to see the 38" shaft drive machine back. Just be aware that Briggs also has applied the name "Vanguard' to some US built engines.

For those that purchased belt drive 1500 series tractors......Cub has increased production,tightened the corporate belt and met Deere head on with a nice tractor in the very competetive 1500 to 2000 price range. Unfortunately,when prices fall alittle (like computers) these things happen. Enjoy your tractor.......it will still be working when other brands have quit. Trade up when it makes economic sense for you.

btw.we have a large inventory and ship.


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

Welcome Neil_nassau:friends: glad to see another Cub dealer on here. I have the 1525 and i really like it i know i made the right choice when i bought it even though the price has come down and they don't make them anymore. 
Jody


----------



## Neil_nassau

Thanks for the welcome ! 
I wouldn't necessarily say that they have quit making it..... of the progression of 1515-1525-1018.........You have probably the best version of the machine engine-wise.... only other thing that changed was the hood. 

Your twin Kawasaki is smooth and power is not an issue. Give me a small twin over a big single any day.
The Briggs AVS engine in the 1018 is amazingly smooth for a single though. It really raised the bar for smooth running singles.

Thank goodness Cub kept the very durable high end hydro . Deere's $1500 Home Depot special doesn't have near the rear end in it. :moon: Real hub mounted wheels so when you have to change back tires the hubs aren't frozen to the axles 
And of course theres also the quality /thickness of steel (compare weights of the two machines) and deck spindles.........we could go on and on and on.

As you can see........we LIKE Cubs :usa::thumbsup:


----------



## johndeere

Neil I like Cubs also.But wait till BigL reads this he will go postal.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Certainly no offense intended....the 1018 is simply based on a much more expensive tractor rather than built to a price point.
Or am I just digging a deeper hole?? lol.......this isn't like my fishing forum where the Yamaha and Merc guys go at it is it?? wait this IS the Cub forum !!eace:


----------



## jodyand

Neil nice avatar is that a 5000 series with a finish mower sure looks nice. Your on the right board just keep posting and letting us know about the Cubs we are getting more and more Cub owners here and we need people like you. Thanks again:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Neil_nassau

actually ,thats a 7252 -25 Kawasaki LQ-2wd.Sold it awhile back. We have some 5000's and a 7500 due in soon.I'll post a pic.
Meantime Ill change it to a nice 7524 4wd-25 LQ Kawa we have in stock.......or maybe the 7304 (30hp Daihatsu -4wd).

March is here!! :lucky:


----------



## ducati996

I like the 75xx series with the 28 Hp Catepiller diesel in it !!

Do you have a price range on this unit with loader?? 

Its has the automatic 4wd capability as well....Interesting


Duc


----------



## bigl22

neil in nassua , I like cubs also-- I just didn't buy one-- if CC had made a reasonably priced machine [ meaning less than 2500$] that fit my physical frame [ 6'3" and 285 lbs.] I would have probably have bought one-- they should have abandoned the corporate greed factor at least a year earlier, in order to compete with Jd - it really doesn't say much for them that they offer lower prices and uograded designs ONLY when faced with a massive counter atack from JD - bottom line has the most meaning for any corporate entity though, not cutomer service as " in the best buy for your money" arena -- -- the 2166 was made for a smaller man due to failure of cc to prvide for seat travel -- I have sat upon the 1018 and the 2180 and both fit me fairly well and many upgraded features that seem nice[ cheap oil drain tube cover though- That will become a pita for dealers I think] - yes I agree that the 4 bolt wheel attachment build design is probably better - easy to keep wheel on straigher and balanced for traction also - my old MTD garden tractor wheels are stuck on good and tight-- so in this 2nd year[ 80 hours now almost] of my owning the JDL120 i intend to pull the wheels and daub on some grease or antiseize compund on the wheel insert over the axles to prevent future rust seize up --- and no johndeere, I won't go postal over these commensts from someone who sounds like a knowledgeable and lucid CC man[ nice change of pace that -- a knowledgeable cub person]


----------



## johndeere

I was at Lowes and Farm&Fleet today.I checked out the 2180 again I never noticed any differances in the seat travel?I never sat on it but it appeared to be the same as the 2166?Is there a differance that I over looked?


----------



## bigl22

johndeere I actually sat upon the 1018 and the 2180 ------------------------------- they sat fine, the seats moved farther back than did the seats on the 1525 and the 2166 and the smallish steering wheel was thick and easy to grip -- although it crossed my mind as to how steering efort was affected by a smaler wheel diameter -- smaller diameter plus thicker wheel reduces the steering leverage applied by your hands - if they didn't alter the steering components then steering should be stiffer and slower too == who knows I didn't get a test drive so I cannot tell from experience, just my conjecture


----------



## johndeere

I will have to see what they did different on the seat travel.2180 compared to the 2166.That is something that did need improvement.My wife runs the 2166 and it is fine for here.It is not real bad for me but needs to go back farther and it could have been made so it would have.


----------

